# favorite mouse rear of the moment



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I really like these markings,plus I have a new camera card.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

nice rear! hehehe


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Favourite mouse rear :lol: :lol: :lol:

I do hope we shall see some other favourite 'mouse rears' from other users added to this!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

poo what a nice rear you have there Sarah :lol:

If I was to have a marked variety it would be brokens


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

a little blurry but a close up bum shot


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

another bum running away lol


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Super!


----------



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

this one is a bit like a love heart


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

fat bottomed girl


----------



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

SarahC said:


> fat bottomed girl


I think she swallowed 1 of these 








:lol:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol x a big bottomed girl


----------



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

well not any more  
she's all svelte & streamlined once again


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol I had to join in with this one as my mice just wanted their rear ends photographed yesterday!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's the bum of my PEW girl of the recent past:










*edit* I also fomd one of when my siam doe was pregnant with 16, :shock:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful siamese


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Oops no tail! 










One of my manx girls, very pregnant.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks more like a hamster to me :lol:


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

manx? like born with no tail?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Yep, no tail. There's a gene for everything with mice, it seems :shock:


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

It looks too strange for me as a mice, I'm afraid 
She'd be a great hamster, though


----------

